# Blue Lake



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

Has anyone ever fished Blue Lake out by Wendover? If so, how was the fishing?


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

I've fished it many times in the past but the last time was about 6 years ago. It used to hold a ton of HUGE bluegills and some nice bass. Since then, tilapia have been added to the mix. I always used a fly rod w/sinking line and a black or purple wooly bugger wading and casting from shore.

Vehicles have a habit of being broken into out there, so be watchful if you go. Probably best to leave absolutely NOTHING in the vehicle and leave it unlocked with the windows down while you fish.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Better go with two or more people and take turns having someone guard the vehicle. It's that bad.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

I fish alone . The break ins are the main reason I haven't gone in years. If you go, try to fish the inlet ditch. It's full offish but hared to fish.:smile:


----------



## ultramagfan2000 (Nov 27, 2009)

while I have never fished Blue Lake I have scuba dived there many times. If you're afraid of going out alone do to break ins. call around the dive shops and see if they have any trips planned out there. that way there will be many people out there to keep an eye on vehicles and when all the divers hit the water all the big bass head into the shallow parts specially the West End next to that little dock it actually goes back about 4 feet under the reeds right there similar in nature to cuts under a stream bed.


----------

